# Using Binder Clips to secure food



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2015)

You know how when you open a bag of chips, etc. you need to close it tightly to keep for later use?

I’ve found those cute, colorful plastic clips they sell for that purpose just don’t work very well. For me, what works best is something I used a lot in offices:

Binder clips


----------



## Falcon (Aug 30, 2015)

Yep  I use them for that too, but I prefer clothespins (either wood or plastic).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2015)

I use the black metal office ones all the time, for tortilla chips, dog jerky, any bagged item that need to be secured.  A lot of those plastic "zippers" on food bags do not hold well at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2015)

Bulldog clips are a good idea but I prefer these plastic clips...  because the metal handle on the BD clip always gets in the way of other things in the drawers or the freezer etc..


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2015)

Clothespins all the way..
I use them to close almost every package..


----------

